# Playa del Carmen question: grocery delivery ion about groceries delivery



## CMM48 (Aug 7, 2013)

As you can easily tell - I am new here. I am not really an ex pat - someone told me this is a good forum for information gathering. :0)

I had heard that Soriana (food store) near Playa del Carmen, MX would delivery groceries. We will be staying near there for a few weeks early next year.

Does anyone know if this is true and how much it costs and how far they will deliver?
If you can point me to the right spot on these forums - that would help as well.

If I should not be here at all - DO LET ME KNOW AND I WILL QUIETLY LEAVE . . . . .

thanks in advance


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CMM48 said:


> As you can easily tell - I am new here. I am not really an ex pat - someone told me this is a good forum for information gathering. :0)
> 
> I had heard that Soriana (food store) near Playa del Carmen, MX would delivery groceries. We will be staying near there for a few weeks early next year.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome here. I can't help with grocery delivery.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

How's your Spanish and do you know the brands and sizes? Just take a taxi there and back


----------



## CMM48 (Aug 7, 2013)

We have shopped Chedraui a few times. Just thought it might be nice to arrive and have a few items already there. Guess we will just go exploring again. *Thank you for responding. *


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice first meal out and then drag yourself to the shopping center the next day and get what you really want. Is your credit car accepted in Mexico, do they get the key from the landlord and stock your fridge. Kinda sounds a little over the top to me


----------



## CMM48 (Aug 7, 2013)

*You may just be correct :0)*



sparks said:


> Nice first meal out and then drag yourself to the shopping center the next day and get what you really want. Is your credit car accepted in Mexico, do they get the key from the landlord and stock your fridge. Kinda sounds a little over the top to me


Just read about this on another forum and after thinking about it - you may be absolutely correct


----------

